# Colonel 'Iron Hand' Straken vs Necron C'Tan



## ImperialChancellor (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok so in CC who do you think would win? Straken or C'Tan?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

C'tan because its a bloody star god. I mean if the most tooled up bloodthirsters struggle to down it. I imagine Straken would have a hell of a time even holding his own against even the weakest C'tan.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

You're joking right? Fluff wise Straken would get torn apart by any current known C'tan; I doubt his Bionic Arm could even dent the necrodermis they're in and he'd probably die before he even knew where they were. Even in game terms it would be impossible or at least he would struggle a lot to kill them as he needs 6s to wound and he'd get instant killed by both the Nightbringer and Deceiver and they ignore invul. saves so yeah, not even close. :music:


----------



## ImperialChancellor (Apr 30, 2009)

Well i mean if you give the C'Tan 1 wound then go to CC with it Straken has that Furious Charge rule which gives him a +1 to strength which will make it 7 strength and +1 Initiative which will make it +5 Initiative matching the C'tan Initiative but Straken will go first because of Furious Charge. So if you look at it Straken could possibly have a chance on the first try,the second time not so much.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

This thread is too epic. I don't think the tactics area is able to give it justice so I have moved it to general, where more people can witness it.


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

..Or Straken gets zapped by that silly Pie-Plate ability the NIghtbringer has, or better yet flung away by tempest. Straken is good, but some of the Nightbringer's abilities are downright rediculous.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

ImperialChancellor said:


> Well i mean if you give the C'Tan 1 wound then go to CC with it Straken has that Furious Charge rule which gives him a +1 to strength which will make it 7 strength and +1 Initiative which will make it +5 Initiative matching the C'tan Initiative but Straken will go first because of Furious Charge. So if you look at it Straken could possibly have a chance on the first try,the second time not so much.


Straken is I3 not I4, so furious charge doesn't give him the ability to strike with Deceiver. Additionally, furious charge doesn't confer the ability to hit ahead of someone at your same I value, unless I've missed something somewhere. In which case please direct me to the reference.

Well lets split it up against both C'Tan. Against Nightbringer, if Straken gets the charge he strikes at S7 and I4. If the C'Tan is unwounded, he cannot achieve a first turn kill since there is no way to get 5 wounds with 4 attacks. The C'Tan however gets 5 attacks, any one of which will instant kill him with no save allowed. 

Against Deceiver, Straken can't get the charge bonus due to the Misdirect ability, so Deceiver charges at I5 with 5 attacks, any one of which instant kills with no possibility of a save. But with only 4 wounds, it's at least feasible for Straken to kill him, in the unlikely event that he lives to reach his initiative pass.

Now, if you add shooting and balance the sides out so that points are even, its a more serious (and realistic) contest. However in a IC vs. IC contest there isn't really any reasonable scenario that sees Straken winning.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Someguy said:


> This thread is too epic. I don't think the tactics area is able to give it justice so I have moved it to general, where more people can witness it.


bin might of been better.


Game wise Straken will win, the more points you spend on 1 model the higher its chances are of dying, plus the C-tan is crap in game from my experience, never does anything, probably wouldn't even reach combat with straken.

fluffwise Straken would still win because GW would write it to be so, or perhaps in the middle of there epic duel a marine would pop in suddenly to kill the C-tan and the rest of the story would focus around space marines and how awesome they are and forget straken was there

or there is the last option, during the duel nobody takes notice because its only children who now play 40k and they all play marines so wouldn't know who Straken was or what a C-tan was anyway so it wouldn't matter


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ignoring the insane question of whether Straken could beat a C'tan are their any IC that come to mind that can, on a lucky day kill a C'tan in CC. I know abbadon can (Although it used to be a lot easier). Calgar may be able to as well, but that's about where I start drawing a blank. Remember theirs a reason the damn things are being moved to appoc only.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sure. There are plenty of ICs that can. The main requirement is they have S5 or better. After that Daemon weapons (ignore invulnerable saves), or Force weapons (C'Tan don't have Eternal Warrior) or similar equipment can get the job done pretty quickly.

And beyond that, their possible movement to Apocylapse only is still rumor. Hell even work being done on the new codex is still rumor as far as I know.


----------



## ImperialChancellor (Apr 30, 2009)

Well i did play Necrons yesterday and Straken did give the C'Tan 1 wound.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

In all fairness, it is sort of an obvious question fluff wise. Any C'tan would literally rip off his head and shit down his neck. they are eternal star gods who cannot be killed. they eat stars for gods sake!!!! a little human would just be a fly waiting to be smacked with a newspaper (or scythe)


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

ImperialChancellor said:


> Well i did play Necrons yesterday and Straken did give the C'Tan 1 wound.


And then he got crushed in to the dirt.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, let's see here...

Straken is not an IC, so he needs to have his command squad with him. Tool up the command squad entirely with a MoO, fleet officer, astropath, and 2 bodyguards, and you have yourself a total of 9 wounds that you have to take before Straken can even be touched, and the body guards can take some of straken's wounds for him (should they survive the first round). With furious charge, that's 29 attacks that'll need 6's to wound, and Straken's 5 that'll need 4's. 

So, with an awful lot of luck, Straken and co. could conceivably kill a C'Tan. Not at all likely, but possible. A massive waste of points also, because they'd have much better luck destroying a squad of regular necrons in CC.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Lord_Murdock said:


> Well, let's see here...
> 
> Straken is not an IC, so he needs to have his command squad with him. Tool up the command squad entirely with a MoO, fleet officer, astropath, and 2 bodyguards, and you have yourself a total of 9 wounds that you have to take before Straken can even be touched, and the body guards can take some of straken's wounds for him (should they survive the first round). With furious charge, that's 29 attacks that'll need 6's to wound, and Straken's 5 that'll need 4's.
> 
> So, with an awful lot of luck, Straken and co. could conceivably kill a C'Tan. Not at all likely, but possible. A massive waste of points also, because they'd have much better luck destroying a squad of regular necrons in CC.


I might have missed something but there are only 5 wounds before you start hitting Straken, and all of them get no armor or Invul so one wound is 1 dead, hitting on 3s killing on 2s, you have to be more then lucky to kill a CT with any IG infantry models, even the ones with pretty names.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

None of those attacks can wound but straken's, because IG are s3, s4 only with furious charge which STILL doesn't enable them to wound the nightbringer (nor the deceiver either, I think.) Characters who *can* (not probably, but better than straken's odds) off the nightbringer - typhus, abaddon, ahriman (gift of chaos) kharn, fabious bile (is strength 5, inflicts instant death, no power weapon = no biggie when only an invul save is there), Calgar, Lysander, and maybe a couple of others but no librarian from the SM codex can off the C'tan via force weapon. Typhus, however, can pwn any C'tan.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

A command squad has 4 models, + 5 for all the advisors = 9 wounds, not including straken.

It seems I was mistaken with the C'Tan's toughness... I thought it was 7. So on a 5 Straken could wound one... Ya, that just makes it even less likely that he'd do anything.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord_Murdock said:


> A command squad has 4 models, + 5 for all the advisors = 9 wounds, not including straken.
> 
> It seems I was mistaken with the C'Tan's toughness... I thought it was 7. So on a 5 Straken could wound one... Ya, that just makes it even less likely that he'd do anything.


The toughness is 8...so straken would need a 6.


----------

